# 9 & 10 cell embryo transferred on Day 5 - 2WW



## SaraGoooooo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, (1st IVF Cycle)
I am new to this site and it would be really nice to hear if anyone is in the same situation as me and my husband, and even better if they have had success.

we managed to get 8 eggs on day of collection and 5 fertilised. Day 3 all 5 were growing well and looked healthy. (At this stage we were advised to continue to Day 5) on Day 5 (morning of transfer) we were informed that 3 of the embryos had stopped developing and the other 2 were not at the blastocyst stage. (as they would expect on day 5) we had a 9 & 10 cell embryo. They went ahead and transferred and our Dr informed us there was still a chance of pregnancy but it has dropped to about 30% as we didn't even reach the blastocyst stage. They are slow growers but could still develop!!!!

Its been 2 days after the transfer and I'm driving myself crazy..wondering and trying my hardest not to lose hope. Is anyone currently going through the same as me in the same situtation, or better, has a success story?
much appreciated. Sara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Sara

I had a 2 day transfer due to slow growing embryo and the embryo continued to grow and is now my 4 yr old son

Why not pop over to the November 2ww thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296188.new#new where you will find other ladies at a similar stage to yourself

        sending dividing vibes to you and your embryos

Donna


----------



## SaraGoooooo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Donna,

Thanks very much. Its nice to hear a happy ending. Congratulations on your little boy....! Thanks for the link I've posted on there too!

Felling a little more positive now! x


----------

